# Good Parts Bike?



## wrongway (Aug 14, 2013)

A friend of mine found this and I thought about getting it ($20) as I need rims and assorted parts, BUT, would I ever get the paint off the spokes?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2013)

depends what you are looking for, and if the wheels are straight... not all that old. 1960 ish, maybe newer....


----------



## jpromo (Aug 14, 2013)

Paint stripper will work but it'll take the zinc coating with it. Actually anything will take the coating with it. They may just rust prematurely but otherwise they should be fine.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 14, 2013)

Painted all whit like that makes me think it was a "ghost bike". People place them in an area where a biker was killed for a memorial.


----------

